

Machine learning and data science advices - VinnieJones

I am writing to ask for career advices, I am 27 years old with a master degree in electrical engineering. I was working as a ruby developer for almost 5 years and 1 year (during my master thesis) with C++ developing a project related to Computer Vision using Image processing and Machine learning.<p>During master thesis year I realize that I like to work in Machine learning and Data science areas but I can&#x27;t work on companies that are looking for people in these areas because I am junior. When they look to my resume, they always sort me as ruby developer.<p>I am reading and following the OSDSM (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;datasciencemasters.org&#x2F;) but I know it&#x27;s not enough to get a position in related areas. Can you give me some advices? Do you know some companies that may be interested on internship&#x2F;junior positions?
======
dopplesoldner
Hi, I was in a similar situation to you last year. I was working as backend
developer and took the online course on Machine Learning on Coursera and
realised that I want to work on Machine Learning in the future.

One of the myths is that you can learn to use toolkits and programming
languages (R, Python) and become eligible for Machine Learning jobs (I
certainly couldn't). It's only when you begin to understand the underlying
maths behind the algorithms, you can be successful in interviews.

I would say getting another degree is the best way to go about it since it is
very much an academic field. However, if that is not an option, I'd recommend
looking at some online courses such as:

\-
[https://www.coursera.org/specialization/jhudatascience/1](https://www.coursera.org/specialization/jhudatascience/1)
\-
[https://www.udacity.com/course/nd002](https://www.udacity.com/course/nd002)

In addition, I would supplement the courses with a good Machine Learning
textbook such as [Pattern Recognition and Machine Learning by Bishop].

Also, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1055042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1055042)

------
mswen
One option is to go get an additional MA in Statistics and become really
proficient using R. Continue to work on C++ in Machine Learning projects and
take a course or two specifically in Machine Learning either from the
Statistics department or if they don't offer those courses pick them up as
electives from the CS department.

Obviously the other is to continue self-study while working FT using your Ruby
development skills and EE credentials.

If it were me, I would just bite the bullet and pick up the second MA degree
while supporting myself with freelance Ruby development projects.

~~~
jrdi
Good point, work as a freelance on his current path to pay a MA degree seems a
good idea. Can you recommend a MA? Any of them with online options?

I am on similar situation and I live in Europe. I didn't saw a lot of MA in
related areas.

~~~
dopplesoldner
See

-[http://www.csml.ucl.ac.uk/courses/](http://www.csml.ucl.ac.uk/courses/)

-[http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/computing/admissions/pg/specialis...](http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/computing/admissions/pg/specialism_ml)

-[http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/admissions/acs/](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/admissions/acs/)

-[http://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/admissions/grad/MSc_in_Computer_Scien...](http://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/admissions/grad/MSc_in_Computer_Science)

------
jackgolding
My suggestion is just to pivot your ruby skills (I assume are web dev) into
Python. Make something awesome in Flask - there aren't any real good data
science tutorials in Flask which sucks but it seems to be a tool that a lot of
data scientists use.

~~~
jrdi
I don't see your point. I don't think so that it's an programming language
problem. What can he do if he starts to use Python and a web framework using
the new language?

~~~
jackgolding
Help build and integrate data tools - this could be done in Ruby but I'd
imagine that working with data people using the same language could be
helpful.

